# Jerky



## LarryWolfe (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, everyone else was making it this weekend so I figured I would do the same.  Plus top round roasts were on sale for $1.99lb.  So I trimmed all the fat and made the a simple jerky marinade that I used to use for deer jerky and was great.  It's just Soy Sauce, Worchestershire sauce, garlic and onion powder.  Once the meat has marinaded overnight I will pat dry and spinkle half with black pepper and the other half with red pepper.  I'm doing this in the oven!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 6, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Well, everyone else was making it this weekend so I figured I would do the same.  Plus top round roasts were on sale for $1.99lb.  So I trimmed all the fat and made the a simple jerky marinade that I used to use for deer jerky and was great.  It's just Soy Sauce, Worchestershire sauce, garlic and onion powder.  Once the meat has marinaded overnight I will pat dry and spinkle half with black pepper and the other half with red pepper.  I'm doing this in the oven!



Your meat is way cheaper than here. Must be the illegal worker bust at Swift or perhaps the all the effin snow.

Maybe in a few weeks I can follow in your footsteps. :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 6, 2007)

I picked up a 12lbder at Sams for $198 lb. I was wondering if that was a good price.
I've done jerky in the oven before, it comes out real good.
Dehydrator works even better


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 6, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> I picked up a 12lbder at Sams for $198 lb. I was wondering if that was a good price.
> I've done jerky in the oven before, it comes out real good.
> Dehydrator works even better



Hope it works at a $2,376 investment


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 6, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One decimal! STFU  
Top shelf tonight huh?


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 6, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two Decimals [smilie=a_cry.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]

I wouldn't have mentioned it, but the Van got expensive


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 6, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forgive him Puffy, he's house bound!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he retreated to the bunker


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, the jerky is done marinading and I dried it a bit and coated with black pepper.  Into the oven at 170* till dry!


----------



## wittdog (Jan 7, 2007)

Looking good..I'm chewing on a piece of mine now


----------



## Finney (Jan 7, 2007)

you should have put some foil on the bottom of the oven.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 7, 2007)

I gotta pan under there.


----------



## Finney (Jan 7, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I gotta pan under there.



Then you should have foiled the pan. :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 7, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 [smilie=a_doh.gif]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 7, 2007)

this should be interesting


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 7, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> this should be interesting



What?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 7, 2007)

How's the jerky coming along??


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks good bud


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 7, 2007)

So far so good.  Been about 2 hours and it's drying nicely!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

You need an oven cam like AB


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 7, 2007)

I just about finished mine and I wasn't thrilled with the taste. Hope yours tastes better.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 7, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I just about finished mine and I wasn't thrilled with the taste. Hope yours tastes better.



Did it taste like Crab?  [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


----------



## wittdog (Jan 7, 2007)

[smilie=a_whyme.gif]  [smilie=gator.gif]
The flavor will change overnight.....


----------



## john pen (Jan 7, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the name of all that is good and holy, can we at least once cook some meat in here without using foil ???????? :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the name of all that is good and holy, can we at least once cook some meat in here without using foil ???????? :roll:[/quote:3hg9lzvo]
Made a burger the other day.....no foil


----------



## john pen (Jan 7, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Made a burger the other day.....no foil [/quote:28glvzeg]

Ya, right..no pics, no cook !


----------



## Griff (Jan 7, 2007)

It's been said before. Tough crowd on this board.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Made a burger the other day.....no foil [/quote:3qm5ejya]

Ya, right..no pics, no cook ![/quote:3qm5ejya]
 [smilie=a_doh.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 7, 2007)

Jerkys done!!  Turned out great, just wish I would have spiced it up more!  It's all vac sealed and ready for consumption!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 7, 2007)

lol, looks pretty spiced to me!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks real tasty Larry.
Did you say ready for mailing? :?


----------



## Griff (Jan 7, 2007)

Good looking jerky Larry. I do agree with you when it comes to spicy jerky, hard to get it too spicy.

Griff


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice lookin jerky, jerky    great addition to the food choices for your lifestyle change  8)


----------



## Finney (Jan 7, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> Nice lookin jerky, jerky    great addition to the food *choices for your lifestyle change*  8)



I haven't seen a change yet....  Unless he likes girls now.  The food is the same.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard he changed his "whole" "lifestyle"


----------



## The Missing Link (Jan 7, 2007)

looking good larry!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 7, 2007)

Chow down buddy, chow down!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 8, 2007)

Low fat, low carb, high protein!  So yes, I'll eat as much as I want!  

BTW, I've always liked girls!


----------



## wittdog (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice job on the Jerky..can you send some with my WR citrus sample


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 8, 2007)

Good looking jery Larry.


----------

